# WWB vs UMC



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

The Walmart I usually by my WWB has Remington UMC for about 50cents cheaper per box of 50 than the WWB.

Any comments on Remington UMC vs Winchester white Box?


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

I prefer the remington. It seems cleaner to me and is often cheaper. I have had no reliability issues with either. I clean my guns each time after shooting so dirty ammo isn't really a concern, so I buy whichever I can get cheapest for the range.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I've had a couple problems with UMC. Of about 1,000 rounds I got one that had a bad primer (visibly not all there), and another that had a bent casing that got stuck in the barrel of one of my guns that had to be forcefully extracted by a worker at the range. Left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have shot both and I have not been able to tell the difference. I also shoot Blazer Brass when I can find it. Whatever costs less.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

umc is my prefered practice ammo. like somebody above said, it seems to be a little cleaned than wwb in my opinion. they both function fine for me but umc just seems a little easier to clean up after a range trip.


----------

